# [SOLVED] Problem z zainstalowaniem środowiska graf(...) XFCE

## puntaru

Próbuję zainstalować środowisko graficzne (jestem świeżak jeśli chodzi o gentoo)

Mam nadzieje że będzie to xfce, ale wpierw radzą zainstalować i skonfigurować serwer X http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/xfce-config.xml

wpisuję

```
emerge pv xorg-server
```

otrzymuje

```
/ # emerge -pv xorg-server

!!! It seems that /proc is not mounted. You have been warned.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.75.2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10  USE="nls -common-lisp -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-xvmc-0.1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20110129  USE="-development" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.6  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.3-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.26  USE="crypt python -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.16  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.7  USE="-doc (-selinux) -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libX11-1.4.1  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/xcb-util-0.3.6  USE="-debug -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXext-1.2.0  USE="-doc -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/freetype-2.4.3-r2  USE="X -auto-hinter -bindist -debug -doc -fontforge -utils" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.6  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.9  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.5  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.7  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xprop-1.2.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.1.0  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.6  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.2.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.3  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXi-1.4.1  USE="-doc -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.8  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.4.3  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libvdpau-0.4.1  USE="-doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.11  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.3.1  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.3  USE="-doc -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/dbus-1.4.1  USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux) -static-libs -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.3  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfontcache-1.0.5  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.1  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/mesa-7.9.1  USE="classic gallium nptl -debug -gles -llvm -motif -pic (-selinux)" VIDEO_CARDS="-intel -mach64 -mga -nouveau -r128 -radeon -savage -sis -tdfx -via -vmware" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.5  USE="ipv6" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.6  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.4  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.6  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xset-1.2.1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.8  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xinit-1.3.0-r2  USE="minimal" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/opengl-7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.8.0  USE="-doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-fontconfig-1.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/urw-fonts-2.4.9  USE="X" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/dejavu-2.30  USE="X -fontforge" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/ttf-fonts-1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXft-2.2.0  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1  USE="X opengl svg xcb (-aqua) -debug -directfb -doc (-drm) (-gallium) (-openvg) -qt4 -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.4  USE="ipv6 kdrive nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -minimal -static-libs -tslib" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.6.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/gamin-0.1.10  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/fam-0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1  USE="fam static-libs -debug -doc (-introspection) (-selinux) -test -xattr" 6,548 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/gam-server-0.1.10  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80  568 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/atk-1.32.0  USE="nls -doc (-introspection)" 673 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.22.1  USE="X jpeg tiff -debug -doc (-introspection) -jpeg2k -test" 1,508 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/pango-1.28.3  USE="X -debug -doc (-introspection) -test" 1,475 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.17  USE="-emacs" 274 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.0.2_p20100618  USE="-doc" 298 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/cups-1.3.11-r4  USE="X acl dbus jpeg ldap pam perl png ppds python ssl tiff -avahi -gnutls -java -kerberos -php -samba -slp -static -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="-de -en -es -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 3,711 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.22.1-r1  USE="cups jpeg tiff (-aqua) -debug -doc -examples (-introspection) -jpeg2k -test -vim-syntax -xinerama" 17,878 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.71-r6  USE="X cairo cups gtk -bindist -djvu -jpeg2k" LINGUAS="-ja -ko -zh_CN -zh_TW" 15,343 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/poppler-0.14.5  USE="abiword cairo cxx jpeg lcms png utils xpdf-headers -cjk -curl -debug -doc -exceptions -jpeg2k -qt4" 1,757 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20110129  USE="opengl -development" 3,208 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl-20110129-r1  USE="-development" 62,892 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.29  USE="acpi gtk (multilib) -custom-cflags" 46,961 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.9  INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -elographics -evdev -fpit -joystick -penmount -synaptics -tslib -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx (-geode) -glint -i128 (-i740) (-impact) -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nouveau -nv -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/nvidia-settings-260.19.29  1,501 kB

Total: 72 packages (72 new), Size of downloads: 164,586 kB

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

wpisuję

```
emerge xorg-server
```

otrzymuję 

(...)

```
 /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 'gpg-error-codes.lisp' '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10/image//usr/share/common-lisp/source/gpg-error/gpg-error-codes.lisp'

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10/work/libgpg-error-1.10/lang/cl'

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10/work/libgpg-error-1.10/lang/cl'

make[2]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10/work/libgpg-error-1.10/lang'

make[3]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10/work/libgpg-error-1.10/lang'

make[3]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `install-exec-am'.

make[3]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `install-data-am'.

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10/work/libgpg-error-1.10/lang'

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10/work/libgpg-error-1.10/lang'

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10/work/libgpg-error-1.10/lang'

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10/work/libgpg-error-1.10'

make[2]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10/work/libgpg-error-1.10'

make[2]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `install-exec-am'.

make  install-data-hook

make[3]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10/work/libgpg-error-1.10'

make[3]: Nie ma nic do zrobienia w `install-data-hook'.

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10/work/libgpg-error-1.10'

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10/work/libgpg-error-1.10'

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10/work/libgpg-error-1.10'

rm: nie można usunąć `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10/image/usr/share/common-lisp/source': Błędny deskryptor pliku

 * ERROR: dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10 failed:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 2676:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           rm -fr "${ED}usr/share/common-lisp" || die;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10/work/libgpg-error-1.10'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10:

 * ERROR: dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10 failed:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 2676:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           rm -fr "${ED}usr/share/common-lisp" || die;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10/work/libgpg-error-1.10'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

wpisuję

```
emerge --update --deep --newuse world
```

i też mam problem

ktoś coś doradzi jak z tymi flagami dojść do ładu?Last edited by puntaru on Tue Mar 01, 2011 3:32 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## soban_

To mnie zastanawia: *puntaru wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> !!! It seems that /proc is not mounted. You have been warned.
> ```
> ...

 Co do flag ustawienia to polecam ufed: 

```
emerge -vq ufed && ufed
```

 Pokaz jeszcze: 

```
emerge --info
```

 Sprobuj dodac static-libs i wtedy skompilowac:

```
USE="static-libs" emerge -v xorg-server
```

Ewentualnie sprobowac revdep-rebuild zapuscic:

```
emerge -vq gentoolkit && revdep-rebuild
```

----------

## puntaru

emerge --info

```
!!! It seems that /proc is not mounted. You have been warned.

Portage 2.1.9.25 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.38-rc6-mykernel x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38-rc6-mykernel-x86_64-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 24 Feb 2011 20:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r1, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Sprobuj dodac static-libs i wtedy skompilowac:
> 
> ```
> USE="static-libs" emerge -v xorg-server
> ```
> ...

 

Po dodaniu flag

```
emerge xorg-server

ParseError: Invalid token '-v' (not '='): /etc/make.conf: line 16 in /etc/make.conf
```

natomiast

```
emerge -vq gentoolkit && revdep-rebuild
```

daje

```
emerge -vq gentoolkit && revdep-rebuild

!!! It seems that /proc is not mounted. You have been warned.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.4.6.1-r1

>>> Jobs: 0 of 1 complete, 1 running                Load avg: unknownopenpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

>>> Installing (1 of 1) app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.4.6.1-r1

>>> Jobs: 1 of 1 complete                           Load avg: unknown

 * Messages for package app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.4.6.1-r1:

 * The default location for revdep-rebuild files has been moved

 * to /var/cache/revdep-rebuild when run as root.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

/usr/bin/revdep-rebuild: line 548: /dev/fd/62: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 100% ]                 

/usr/bin/revdep-rebuild: line 708: /dev/fd/62: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

 * Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done. 

weqwwqe # gawk: linia poleceń:6: fatalny błąd: nie można otworzyć pliku `3_errors.rr' do czytania (Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu)

gawk: linia poleceń:6: fatalny błąd: nie można otworzyć pliku `3_errors.rr' do czytania (Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu)
```

Last edited by puntaru on Fri Feb 25, 2011 4:23 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## soban_

 *puntaru wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*   Sprobuj dodac static-libs i wtedy skompilowac:
> 
> ```
> USE="static-libs" emerge -v xorg-server
> ```
> ...

 

Mam nadzieje ze nie dodales "-v" do /etc/make.conf, jak tak to wywal koniecznie i sprobuj po prostu wydac polecenie dokladnie takie jak wyzej Ci zapodalem (-v to jest parametr do emerge, a wczesniej dopisanie USE spowoduje automatycznie skompilowanie paczek z ta flaga). A jak juz to tylko "static-libs" dodaj do make.conf... Pokaz plik:

```
cat /etc/make.conf
```

po tych zmianach co zrobiles.

----------

## puntaru

emerge -v xorg-server

daje

```
>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10:

 * ERROR: dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10 failed:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 2676:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           rm -fr "${ED}usr/share/common-lisp" || die;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10/work/libgpg-error-1.10'

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

natomiast

cat /etc/make.conf

```
cat /etc/make.conf

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.o

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

USE="-qt4 static-libs"
```

----------

## soban_

To tylko tyle w USE="-qt4 static-libs" /etc/make.conf (moj make.conf wyglada przykladowo tak - tylko sie nie wzoruj doslownie na nim, bo jest masa tam rzeczy ktorych za pewne nie chce miec) ? Wyzej w emerge --info miales chyba wiecej flag? A gdzie flagi z podrecznika xfce4? Dopisz flagi zrob reszte (przy pomocy np ufed) i wtedy kombinuj...

----------

## puntaru

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> To tylko tyle w USE="-qt4 static-libs" /etc/make.conf (moj make.conf wyglada przykladowo tak - tylko sie nie wzoruj doslownie na nim, bo jest masa tam rzeczy ktorych za pewne nie chce miec) ? Wyzej w emerge --info miales chyba wiecej flag? A gdzie flagi z podrecznika xfce4? Dopisz flagi zrob reszte (przy pomocy np ufed) i wtedy kombinuj...

 

emerge -v xorg-server

daje

(...)

```
* ERROR: dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10 failed:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 2676:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           rm -fr "${ED}usr/share/common-lisp" || die;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10/work/libgpg-error-1.10'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10:

 * ERROR: dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10 failed:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 2676:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           rm -fr "${ED}usr/share/common-lisp" || die;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10/work/libgpg-error-1.10'

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

emerge --info

To jest wykaz zbiorczych flag. M.in. defalut i make.config

----------

## znal

Błąd z 1 posta nie wygląda na to, żeby miał związek z flagami, przecież pakiet się skompilował i zainstalował w image.

```
rm: nie można usunąć `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10/image/usr/share/common-lisp/source': Błędny deskryptor pliku 
```

 Jest problem z usuwaniem. Spróbuj ręcznie usunąć zacytowany folder, jesli to nie pomoze to zrób fsck na partycji, gdzie masz /var/tmp/portage/, wymaga to jej odmontowania.

----------

## puntaru

 *znal wrote:*   

> Błąd z 1 posta nie wygląda na to, żeby miał związek z flagami, przecież pakiet się skompilował i zainstalował w image.
> 
> ```
> rm: nie można usunąć `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10/image/usr/share/common-lisp/source': Błędny deskryptor pliku 
> ```
> ...

 

Usunąłem, ale przy próbie instalacji emerge xorg-server katalog pojawia się ponownie i wyskakuje ten sam błąd.

dysk sprawdziłem w poszukiwaniu błędów spod ubuntu, i nic.

----------

## soban_

 *puntaru wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*   To tylko tyle w USE="-qt4 static-libs" /etc/make.conf (moj make.conf wyglada przykladowo tak - tylko sie nie wzoruj doslownie na nim, bo jest masa tam rzeczy ktorych za pewne nie chce miec) ? Wyzej w emerge --info miales chyba wiecej flag? A gdzie flagi z podrecznika xfce4? Dopisz flagi zrob reszte (przy pomocy np ufed) i wtedy kombinuj... 
> 
> emerge -v xorg-server
> 
> daje
> ...

 

No dobra, to masz tylko te 2 flagi ustawione globalnie? Sam bug z ktorego zapodalem pytanie, z uses powinienes sprawdzic - bez ruszania maka... *puntaru wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> !!! It seems that /proc is not mounted. You have been warned.
> ```
> ...

  Mimo problemow z flagami - to wlasnie to jest najbardziej dziwne... moze ktos wie o co chodzi? (-:

----------

## puntaru

 *soban_ wrote:*   

>  *puntaru wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> !!! It seems that /proc is not mounted. You have been warned.
> ```
> ...

 

To rozwiązałem poleceniem

```
mount -t proc proc /proc
```

dało to możliwość zainstalowania poleceniem emerge xorg-server podstawowego środowiska graficznego

jednakże po skonfigurowaniu i próbie uruchomienia

```
startx
```

pojawiają się błędy

m.i.n.

```
[   930.918] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[   930.963] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[   930.963] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   930.963] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[   930.963] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

[   930.963] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   930.963] (EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[   930.963] (EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

[   930.966] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[   930.966] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   930.966] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[   930.966] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

[   930.966] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   930.966] (EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[   930.966] (EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

[   930.969] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse (/dev/input/event3)

[   930.969] (**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[   930.969] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[   930.969] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

[   930.969] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   930.970] (EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[   930.970] (EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

[   930.970] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[   930.970] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[   930.976] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event2)

[   930.976] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   930.976] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[   930.977] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

[   930.977] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   930.977] (EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[   930.977] (EE) No input driver matching `evdev'
```

co do modułu dri oraz dri2 to w pliku xorg.conf wyłączyłem możliwość ładowania go zgodnie z podręcznikiem.

----------

## lsdudi

INPUT_DEVICES masz ustawionena keyboard mouse

a chcesz uzyc sterowników evdev do osbługi myszki i klawiatury

ustaw  w /etc/make.conf

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" 
```

btw przejrzyj how too  dla xorga (te najnowse po angielsku)

----------

## puntaru

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> INPUT_DEVICES masz ustawionena keyboard mouse
> 
> a chcesz uzyc sterowników evdev do osbługi myszki i klawiatury
> 
> ustaw  w /etc/make.conf
> ...

 

Zmieniłem na INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" i nic. Przeczytałem how too dla xorga w wersji ang. Jest od znacząco inny od polskiej wersji. Wprowadziłem wg niego niewielkie zmiany w swoim systemie (w tym przekompilowanie kernela). http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

Zauważyłem że w sowim kernelu nie mam opcji <*>    Nouveau (nVidia) cards

Zauważyłem też że tą opcję należy włączyć w make.conf czyli VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau". Nie rozumiem rozbieżności , bowiem w "how to install nvidia" jest mowa o tym aby wpisać tam "nvidia"

Zauważyłem także że nie mam pliku  hald dla /etc/init.d/hald start

po wpisaniu startx czarny ekran, a po wpisaniu X czarny ekran z niedziałającym kursorem myszy.

Nie działa Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, Ctrl-Alt-Del. Podonno można to ustawić w pliku nano -w /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi ale ja go nie mam.

----------

## soban_

Sprobuj:

```
emerge -vq consolekit && /etc/init.d/consolekit start
```

 Hald czy dbus (jak ich nie masz to po prostu emerge -vq dbus hal - watro tez dopisac flagi do /etc/make.conf - "hal", "dbus" i "consolekit") i inne uslugi tez powinienes wystartowac i na koncu startx (chociaz polecam zainstalowac jakis menadrzer logowania w przypadku xfce4 to chyba slim) i przy rc-update dodac odpowiednie uslugi - pokaz swoj rc-update show.

----------

## puntaru

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Sprobuj:
> 
> ```
> emerge -vq consolekit && /etc/init.d/consolekit start
> ```
> ...

 

```

rc-update show

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

      udev-postmount |      default                  

             urandom | boot 
```

----------

## soban_

No wlasnie, powinienes dodac wiecej uslug np:

```
rc-update add hald default
```

analogicznie z dbus, consolekit czy xdm. Zgodnie z podrecznikiem ktory podales na samej gorze...

----------

## puntaru

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> No wlasnie, powinienes dodac wiecej uslug np:
> 
> ```
> rc-update add hald default
> ```
> ...

 

Wszystko dodałem i będę niedługo próbował, a czy dla serwera X jest jakiś menadżer logowania?

----------

## soban_

Tak, w przypadku xfce4 tak jak wspomnialem slim. Sprobuj zemergowac xdm i slima. Nastepnie zedytowac /etc/conf.d/xdm i dopisac tam slim. Usluge analogicznie startujesz jak kazda inna /etc/init.d/xdm start/restart/stop.

----------

## puntaru

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Tak, w przypadku xfce4 tak jak wspomnialem slim. Sprobuj zemergowac xdm i slima. Nastepnie zedytowac /etc/conf.d/xdm i dopisac tam slim. Usluge analogicznie startujesz jak kazda inna /etc/init.d/xdm start/restart/stop.

 

Wpisuje startx i daje to czarny ekan. Sprawdziłem log, żadnych errorów. Dla ścisłości nie zainstalowałem jeszcze xfce. :/

----------

## soban_

Z consolekit probowales? A czemu xfce4 nie zainstalowales? Dalej problemy z emerge?

----------

## puntaru

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Z consolekit probowales? A czemu xfce4 nie zainstalowales? Dalej problemy z emerge?

 

Po co za xfce4 się brać jak serwer x nie działa? Robie zgodnie z netowską instrukcją. W instrukcji mówią o tym że czarny ekran może być dobrym albo złym znakiem

```
If you haven't yet installed a window manager, all you'll see is a black screen. Since this can also be a sign that something's wrong, you may want to emerge twm and xterm only to test X.

Once those two programs are installed, run startx again. A few xterm windows should appear, making it easier to verify that X is working correctly. Once you're satisfied with the results, run emerge --unmerge twm xterm as root to get rid of the testing packages. You won't need them once you've setup a proper desktop environment. 
```

Sserwex powienien działać i być prawidłowo skonfigurowany (logi bez errorów). Dlatego przeszedłem do kolejnego etapu.

Po wpisaniu

emerge -avt xfce4-meta instalacja pada na ...alsa

```
 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at http://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 *    /usr/include/sound/asequencer.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/hdsp.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/sb16_csp.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/hdspm.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/asound_fm.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/asound.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/emu10k1.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/sfnt_info.h

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.36.1

 *    /usr/include/sound/asequencer.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/asound.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/asound_fm.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/emu10k1.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/hdsp.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/hdspm.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/sb16_csp.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/sfnt_info.h

 * 

 * Package 'media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.23' NOT merged due to file

 * collisions. If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole

 * content of the above message.

```

Macie jaką radę na to?

----------

## soban_

Mozesz wznowic instalacje xfce4 z pominieciem tymczasowo alsy:

```
emerge --resume --skipfirst
```

Ewentualnie ustawic tak instalacje xfce4 - zeby sam wznawial:

```
emerge -vq xfce4-meta --keep-going
```

Co do alsy, to http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/alsa-guide.xml - tyle ze ja wole instalowac alse z pakietu media-sound/alsa-driver - widzialem przypadki ze dzwiek dziala po prostu lepiej. Tyle ze pakiet musisz odmaskowac, jak nie wiesz jak to:

```
emerge -vq autounmask && autounmask =media-sound/alsa-driver-9999
```

Musisz tez odpowiednio ustawic ALSA_CARDS="" w /etc/make.conf. Tutaj przyda sie lspci oraz:

```
equery uses alsa-driver
```

Co do kernela to: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   Device Drivers  --->
> 
> <*> Sound card support  --->  
> ...

 

Reszte robisz zgodnie z podrecznikiem czyli alsaconf itp. Oczywiscie mozesz pojechac zgodnie z podrecznikiem i ustawic alse w kernelu (-:

----------

## puntaru

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ewentualnie ustawic tak instalacje xfce4 - zeby sam wznawial: emerge -vq xfce4-meta --keep-going
> 
> 

 

Wg powyższej rady próbowałem zainstalować

Wynik

```
 * The following 46 packages have failed to build or install:

 * 

 *  (xfce-base/exo-0.6.0, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/exo-0.6.0/temp/build.log'

 *  (xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.8.0, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (xfce-base/thunar-1.2.0, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (xfce-base/xfce4-settings-4.8.1, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (xfce-base/xfce4-meta-4.8, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.8.1, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.8.1, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.24, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.24/temp/build.log'

 *  (net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.32.2, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (sys-power/upower-0.9.8, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.32.1, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (net-libs/libproxy-0.4.6-r1, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.12-r1, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (app-mobilephone/obex-data-server-0.4.5, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.22, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (gnome-base/libgnome-2.32.1, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.24.2, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (gnome-base/gdm-2.20.11, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (sys-power/pm-utils-1.4.1-r1, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (media-libs/libcanberra-0.26, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.24.1, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (gnome-base/gvfs-1.6.6-r1, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.13-r1, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (xfce-base/xfce-utils-4.8.1, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.5.0, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-2.32.0-r1, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.23, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (x11-libs/gksu-2.0.2, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (net-wireless/bluez-4.89, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (x11-libs/libnotify-0.5.2, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (gnome-base/nautilus-2.32.2.1, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (dev-libs/openobex-1.5, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.24.4-r1, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.5, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (gnome-base/librsvg-2.32.1, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.32.1/temp/build.log'

 *  (media-gfx/imagemagick-6.6.7.6, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (x11-themes/tango-icon-theme-0.8.90, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (xfce-base/xfwm4-4.8.1, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/xfwm4-4.8.1/temp/build.log'

 *  (gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.32.1, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.32.1/temp/build.log'

 *  (x11-libs/libgksu-2.0.12-r1, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (sys-auth/pambase-20101024, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (gnome-base/libgnome-keyring-2.32.0, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.24.4-r1, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.24.4-r1/temp/build.log'

 *  (gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.32.1, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.32.1/temp/build.log'

 *  (sys-fs/udisks-1.0.2, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udisks-1.0.2/temp/build.log'

 *  (x11-libs/vte-0.26.2, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/vte-0.26.2/temp/build.log'

 * 

```

Pakietu xfce wybrałem nie ze względu że jest szybciejszy czy lżejszy a miał być łatwiejszy w instalacji niż KDE, GNOME.

Skro xfce ma być łatwy w instalacji to ciekawe jakby wyglądała instalacja KDE.

W przypadku pierwszego niezainstalowanego pakietu wynik loga jest następujący

(...)

```
make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/exo-0.6.0/work/exo-0.6.0'

make: *** [all] BM-3M-1d 2

emake failed

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m ERROR: xfce-base/exo-0.6.0 failed:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   died running emake, base_src_make

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Call stack:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   environment, line 5492:  Called base_src_compile

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   environment, line  986:  Called base_src_make

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   environment, line 1024:  Called die

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The specific snippet of code:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m           emake "$@" || die "died running emake, $FUNCNAME";

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =xfce-base/exo-0.6.0',

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =xfce-base/exo-0.6.0'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/exo-0.6.0/temp/build.log'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/exo-0.6.0/temp/environment'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/exo-0.6.0/work/exo-0.6.0'

```

----------

## soban_

 *puntaru wrote:*   

> Pakietu xfce wybrałem nie ze względu że jest szybciejszy czy lżejszy a miał być łatwiejszy w instalacji niż KDE, GNOME.
> 
> Skro xfce ma być łatwy w instalacji to ciekawe jakby wyglądała instalacja KDE.

 Ciezko jest pojechac samochodem bez jednego kola, nie wazne czy to bedzie fiat czy ferrari. Tak samo i tutaj masz cos zle skonfigurowane w systemie - skoro tak sypie bledami (jak chcesz jakies super lekkie i szybkie w instalacji srodowisko to mozesz np emerge -v awesome zrobic tyle ze jego konfiguracja bedzie trudniejsza, mimo tego ze sklada sie z jednego pakietu). Pokaz teraz swojego /etc/make.conf po dopisaniu flag. Z tego bledu jest ciezko cos wywnioskowac - wato to przeczytac. Mimo wszystko ja bym sprobowal jeszcze revdep-rebuild zapuscic - moze znajdzie jakies bledy i je naprawi (wznawiaj je poprzez emerge --resume --skipfirst). A w tym czasie, zapodaj blad wyzej... Zrob np 

```
emerge -v xfce-base/exo
```

 i wg tego co napisal dziadu, zapodaj moment w ktorym emerge zaczyna "walic" bledami...

----------

## puntaru

 *soban_ wrote:*   

>  Zrob np 
> 
> ```
> emerge -v xfce-base/exo
> ```
> ...

 

wynik (na szybko bo dziada czytam dopiero):

```
make[2]: *** [exo-desktop-item-edit] B��d 1

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/exo-0.6.0/work/exo-0.6.0/exo-desktop-item-edit'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] B��d 1

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/exo-0.6.0/work/exo-0.6.0'

make: *** [all] B��d 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: xfce-base/exo-0.6.0 failed:

 *   died running emake, base_src_make

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 5492:  Called base_src_compile

 *   environment, line  986:  Called base_src_make

 *   environment, line 1024:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "died running emake, $FUNCNAME";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =xfce-base/exo-0.6.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =xfce-base/exo-0.6.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/exo-0.6.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/exo-0.6.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/exo-0.6.0/work/exo-0.6.0'

>>> Failed to emerge xfce-base/exo-0.6.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/exo-0.6.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package xfce-base/exo-0.6.0:

 * ERROR: xfce-base/exo-0.6.0 failed:

 *   died running emake, base_src_make

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 5492:  Called base_src_compile

 *   environment, line  986:  Called base_src_make

 *   environment, line 1024:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "died running emake, $FUNCNAME";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =xfce-base/exo-0.6.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =xfce-base/exo-0.6.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/exo-0.6.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/exo-0.6.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/exo-0.6.0/work/exo-0.6.0'

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

/etc/make.conf                                                              

```
  GNU nano 2.2.5                           Plik: /etc/make.conf                                                              

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

# CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.o

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

USE="-qt4 static-libs -gnome -kde -qt3 -qt4 X dbus hal startup-notification xscreensaver"

LINGUAS="pl"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://213.186.33.38/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://213.186.33.38/gentoo$

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

XUSE="truetype X new-login xorg xv xcomposite xinerama opengl aiglx pulseaudio gtk"

IMAGEUSE="jpeg gif tiff png svg pdf truetype policykit"

MEDIAUSE="alsa mad vidix asf win32codecs dvd mp4 aac x264 xvid nsplugin mp3 real gstreamer"

GENERAL="bzip2 symlink sqlite spell xml nautilus"

SYSTEM="cups hal fam dbus aoss threads xulrunner startup-notification notify"

NOTUSE="-arts -qt4 -ipv6 fat ntfs"

KDEUSE="-kde -qt3"

# GNOMEUSE="gtk cairo glitz gnome firefox cups xcb"

USE="${NOTUSE} ${SYSTEM} ${GENERAL} ${IMAGEUSE} ${XUSE} ${KDEUSE} ${MEDIAUSE} ${GNOMEUSE}"

# USE="static-libs nls -minimal -doc -gnome -kde -minimal -qt4 dbus jpeg lock session startup-notification thunar udev X"

FEATURES="-distcc"
```

Last edited by puntaru on Sun Feb 27, 2011 6:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## soban_

 *puntaru wrote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

  Robiles: 

```
emerge -avquDN world
```

? do tego http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/openrc-migration.xml - przerobiles zwlaszcza dispatch-conf? Ciekawi mnie czy gcc jest poprawnie ustawione...pokaz 

```
gcc-config -l
```

Jak masz najnowsze gcc to lepiej: *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe" 

  zmienic na: *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-march=nocona"

  zeby sam rozpoznawal procesor. *puntaru wrote:*   

> USE="-qt4 static-libs -gnome -kde -qt3 -qt4 X dbus hal startup-notification xscreensaver"
> 
> XUSE="truetype X new-login xorg xv xcomposite xinerama opengl aiglx pulseaudio gtk"
> 
> IMAGEUSE="jpeg gif tiff png svg pdf truetype policykit"
> ...

 

Nie wiem czemu tutaj tak tego nawaliles, u mnie dziala KDE, gnome, xfce4, awesome, fluxbox...a /etc/make.conf wyglada tak http://paste.pocoo.org/show/345427/ . Po co te USE na dole? Chociaz na upartego...wszystko mozna.

----------

## puntaru

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Ciekawi mnie czy gcc jest poprawnie ustawione...pokaz gcc-config -l

 

```
 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.4 *

 [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.4-hardenednopie

 [3] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.4-hardenednopiessp

 [4] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.4-hardenednossp

 [5] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.4-vanilla
```

emerge -avquDN world

daje

```
 emerge -avquDN world

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "dev-libs/libgcrypt[static-libs]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.5.0_beta1 (Change USE: +static-libs)

(dependency required by "sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.2.0-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "sys-apps/hal-0.5.14-r4" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected")

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

oczywiście Use jest ustawione na +static-libs

----------

## soban_

Ustaw na spokojnie flagi przy pomocy ufed, zrob upgrade systemu przy pomocy emerge -avquDN world, wyczysc system ze zbednych pakietow przy pomocy emerge --depclean -av, wykonaj to z baselayout-2, popraw make.conf, zapusc revdep-rebuild zeby wykonal sie bez bledow i wtedy zacznij dzialac z xfce4. Bo tak to caly czas bedziesz mial bledy.

----------

## puntaru

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Ustaw na spokojnie flagi przy pomocy ufed, zrob upgrade systemu przy pomocy emerge -avquDN world, wyczysc system ze zbednych pakietow przy pomocy emerge --depclean -av, wykonaj to z baselayout-2, popraw make.conf, zapusc revdep-rebuild zeby wykonal sie bez bledow i wtedy zacznij dzialac z xfce4. Bo tak to caly czas bedziesz mial bledy.

 

To jest świeży system i już trzeba naprawiać? Zrobię jak napisałeś, zabieram się z ufed ...(spore tego am jest a większość nie wiem do czego służy)

----------

## puntaru

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Ustaw na spokojnie flagi przy pomocy ufed, zrob upgrade systemu przy pomocy emerge -avquDN world, wyczysc system ze zbednych pakietow przy pomocy emerge --depclean -av, wykonaj to z baselayout-2, popraw make.conf, zapusc revdep-rebuild zeby wykonal sie bez bledow i wtedy zacznij dzialac z xfce4. Bo tak to caly czas bedziesz mial bledy.

 

Polecenie

emerge -avquDN world

daje

```
 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "dev-libs/libgcrypt[static-libs]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.5.0_beta1 [b](Change USE: +static-libs)[/b][u]

(dependency required by "sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.2.0-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "sys-apps/hal-0.5.14-r4" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected")

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

Oczywiście w USE mam static-libs ...nie wiem o co biega

----------

## soban_

 *puntaru wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*   Ustaw na spokojnie flagi przy pomocy ufed, zrob upgrade systemu przy pomocy emerge -avquDN world, wyczysc system ze zbednych pakietow przy pomocy emerge --depclean -av, wykonaj to z baselayout-2, popraw make.conf, zapusc revdep-rebuild zeby wykonal sie bez bledow i wtedy zacznij dzialac z xfce4. Bo tak to caly czas bedziesz mial bledy. 
> 
> To jest świeży system i już trzeba naprawiać? Zrobię jak napisałeś, zabieram się z ufed ...(spore tego am jest a większość nie wiem do czego służy)

 

 *puntaru wrote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

  Dales ten wpis, ma to swoje zalety jak i wady - bedziesz mial na pewno nowsze pakiety. Jednak powoduje to zmiane drzew, przez co pakiety beda sie gryzly. Nalezy po tym wpisie wykonac upgrade systemu - aby posiadac drzewo ~. Jak ustawisz porzadnie /etc/make.conf - to daj go, wtedy bedziemy myslec dalej. *puntaru wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
> ...

 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/352302 warto bledy/problemy sprawdzac na google "dev-libs/libgcrypt (Change USE: +static-libs)", tak jak to dziadu napisal.

----------

## puntaru

[quote="soban_"][quote="puntaru"] *soban_ wrote:*   

> Ustaw na spokojnie flagi przy pomocy ufed, zrob upgrade systemu przy pomocy emerge -avquDN world, 

 

Po ustawieniu FLAG emerge -avquDN world daje:

```
(...)

>>> Emerging (36 of 88) x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80

>>> Failed to emerge x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80/temp/build.log'

>>> Jobs: 35 of 88 complete, 1 failed               Load avg: 1.77, 1.71, 1.63

 * Package:    x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: freedesktop-bugs@gentoo.org

 * USE:  amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

(...)

* Messages for package x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80:

 * ERROR: x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80 failed:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 185:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line 654:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80/work/shared-mime-info-0.80'

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 88 info files.

(...)
```

----------

## soban_

```
emerge -avquDN world --keep-going
```

 sprobuj zeby calosc przeszla, a na koncu walcz z bledami. Bo jeszcze revdep-rebuild warto sprawdzic czy emerge --depclean -av i ustawienia typu dispatch-conf. I pamietaj, jak sie wywraca na jakies paczce to: 

```
emerge -v paczka - (w tym przypadku "x11-misc/shared-mime-info")
```

 i podajesz gorna czesc, bo to malo mowi co wkleiles... ale mimo wszystko znowu z googli - "ERROR: x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80 failed:" https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-851515-start-0.html - zobacz jak tutaj raport bledu zostal pokazany (-:

----------

## puntaru

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -avquDN world --keep-going
> ```
> ...

 

Zamiast aktualizować system i analizować błądy w ilości ducyfrowej podczas jego instalacji, proponuje skupić się na instalacji xface, bo tego dotyczył stricte post.

Obecnie wklepanie polecenia 

emerge -vq xfce4-meta --keep-going

daje wynik

```
(...) 

 The following 29 packages have failed to build or install:

 * 

 *  (media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.23, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.23/temp/build.log'

 *  (net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.32.2, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (sys-power/upower-0.9.8, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (gnome-base/gvfs-1.6.6-r1, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (net-libs/libproxy-0.4.6, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (xfce-base/xfce4-meta-4.8, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (xfce-base/thunar-1.2.0, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.8.0, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (sys-power/pm-utils-1.4.1, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.23-r1, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (gnome-base/nautilus-2.32.2.1, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.23, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.13, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-2.32.0-r1, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.8.0, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (sys-fs/udisks-1.0.2, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udisks-1.0.2/temp/build.log'

 *  (gnome-base/librsvg-2.32.1, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.32.1/temp/build.log'

 *  (media-gfx/imagemagick-6.6.5.6, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (x11-themes/tango-icon-theme-0.8.90, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.12, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.12/temp/build.log'

 *  (xfce-base/xfce-utils-4.8.0, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (xfce-base/xfwm4-4.8.0, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/xfwm4-4.8.0/temp/build.log'

 *  (gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.32.1, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.32.1/temp/build.log'

 *  (xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.8.0, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.8.0/temp/build.log'

 *  (x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.5, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.5/temp/build.log'

 *  (x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.4.0-r1, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (xfce-base/xfce4-settings-4.8.0, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.32.1, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.32.1/temp/build.log'

 *  (gnome-base/libgnome-keyring-2.32.0, ebuild scheduled for merge)

```

Idziemy zgodnie z Twoją radą za analizą pierwszego niezainstalowanego pakietu, będzie to libgnome-keyring (od dołu) pozostałe 28 zostawiamy.

emerge -v libgnome-keyring

daje (przepatrzyłem loga nic oprócz poniższych kwestii nie zauważyłem)

```
(...)

make[4]: *** [gnome-keyring-prompt] B��d 1

make[4]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.32.1/work/gnome-keyring-2.32.1/ui'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] B��d 1

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.32.1/work/gnome-keyring-2.32.1/ui'

make[2]: *** [all] B��d 2

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.32.1/work/gnome-keyring-2.32.1/ui'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] B��d 1

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.32.1/work/gnome-keyring-2.32.1'

make: *** [all] B��d 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.32.1 failed:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3486:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2527:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 * 

(...)

>>> Failed to emerge gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.32.1, Log file:

```

Czyli o co chodzi? Rozwiązania na google nie znalazłem.

PS a ten mini poradnik co "dziadu" napisał jest dziadowski

```
#ifndef ENABLE_MUSICBRAINZ

    m_actionMusicBrainz->setEnabled( false );

    m_actionMusicBrainz->setVisible( false );

#endif

Już nam powinna się nasunąć prawdopodobna bezsensowność tego zapisu - nie mamy zdefiniowanej ENABLE_MUSICBRAINZ a wywołajmy jakiś obiekt związany z tym. Zatem szybkie potwierdzenie naszych podejrzeń:

Kod:

# grep actionMusicBrainz -r /var/tmp/paludis/app-cdr-k3b-9999/work/k3b-9999 -n

/var/tmp/paludis/app-cdr-k3b-9999/work/k3b-9999/src/projects/k3baudioviewimpl.cpp:121:    m_actionMusicBrainz->setEnabled( false );

/var/tmp/paludis/app-cdr-k3b-9999/work/k3b-9999/src/projects/k3baudioviewimpl.cpp:122:    m_actionMusicBrainz->setVisible( false );

#

Jak widać, nie mamy nigdzie deklaracji obiektu m_actionMusicBrainz oprócz wcześniej już znalezionych. Podejrzewamy zatem, że może to zależeć od zewnętrznych bibliotek/programów - sprawdźmy to: 
```

he he he gościu ma poczucie humoru. Gentoo jest dla każdego a czytając porady takich dziadów można dojść do wniosku że jest to system dla wąskiego grona kolesi.

----------

## soban_

 *puntaru wrote:*   

> Zamiast aktualizować system i analizować błądy w ilości ducyfrowej podczas jego instalacji, proponuje skupić się na instalacji xface, bo tego dotyczył stricte post.

  Nie wiem jak Ty chcesz isc dalej - skoro masz bledy w systemie i dziwisz sie ze paczki sie nie kompiluja.

Zrobiles

```
perl-cleaner --all && revdep-rebuild
```

? Co do tego co dziadu napisal, nie mowie ze masz poprawiac kod w programach - tylko troche umiejetnosci googlowania + wklejania poprawnie bledow, nikomu jeszcze nie zaszkodzila - zwlaszcza ze chcesz uzyskac jednak ta pomoc.

----------

## puntaru

 *soban_ wrote:*   

>  *puntaru wrote:*   Zamiast aktualizować system i analizować błądy w ilości ducyfrowej podczas jego instalacji, proponuje skupić się na instalacji xface, bo tego dotyczył stricte post.  Nie wiem jak Ty chcesz isc dalej - skoro masz bledy w systemie i dziwisz sie ze paczki sie nie kompiluja.
> 
> Zrobiles
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Uruchomiłem xface. Cały myk polegał na tym że coś się poprzestawiały profile i trzeba było przywrócić profil "gento hardened" a przede wszystkim ustawić flagi "hardened pic pie". (poszła wtedy i aktualizacja systemu i xface) Co te dwie ostatnie oznaczają nawet nie wiem, chyba toolchian? Kolega Jacek na innym forum tak zaproponował w temacie "jak zainstalować gentoo hardened" i dostosowałem do tego. Pozostało mi jedynie zrobić coś z tą alsą bo wywalą ją, firefoxa i przede wszystkim skonfigurować neta pod neo.

Nie polecam podręcznika po polsku, jakiś nieaktualny, sporo braków. Trzeba koniecznie angielski czytać.

----------

## soban_

 *puntaru wrote:*   

> Kolega Jacek na innym forum tak zaproponował w temacie "jak zainstalować gentoo hardened" i dostosowałem do tego.

  Dodaj [SOLVED] w temacie i pokaz jeszcze wycinek z:

```
history
```

ktory pomogl w tym przypadku.  *puntaru wrote:*   

> Pozostało mi jedynie zrobić coś z tą alsą bo wywalą ją, firefoxa i przede wszystkim skonfigurować neta pod neo.

 Co do alsy wspomnialem jak ja robie, powinienes w ten sposob bez problemow poradzic sobie. Zas jesli chodzi o FF, to masz binarna wersje tyz do wyboru: *Quote:*   

> root@SoBaN-PC /home/soban # eix firefox
> 
> [U] www-client/firefox
> 
>      Available versions:  3.6.8 3.6.8[3] 3.6.8[5] 3.6.9 3.6.9[5] (~)3.6.9-r1 (~)3.6.9-r1[5] 3.6.11 3.6.11[5] 3.6.12 3.6.12[5] 3.6.12[7] 3.6.13 3.6.13[3] 3.6.13[5] 3.6.13[7] (~)4.0_beta12_pre-r1[4] (~)9999[8] {+alsa bindist custom-optimization dbus elibc_FreeBSD gcj gnome +ipc java lib32 libnotify linguas_%%-*} linguas_/-/_} linguas_af linguas_ar linguas_as linguas_be linguas_bg linguas_bn linguas_bn_BD linguas_bn_IN linguas_ca linguas_cs linguas_cy linguas_da linguas_de linguas_el linguas_en linguas_en_GB linguas_en_US linguas_eo linguas_es linguas_es_AR linguas_es_CL linguas_es_ES linguas_es_MX linguas_et linguas_eu linguas_fa linguas_fi linguas_fr linguas_fy linguas_fy_NL linguas_ga linguas_ga_IE linguas_gl linguas_gu linguas_gu_IN linguas_he linguas_hi linguas_hi_IN linguas_hr linguas_hu linguas_id linguas_is linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_ka linguas_kk linguas_kn linguas_ko linguas_ku linguas_lt linguas_lv linguas_mk linguas_ml linguas_mr linguas_nb linguas_nb_NO linguas_nl linguas_nn linguas_nn_NO linguas_oc linguas_or linguas_pa linguas_pa_IN linguas_pl linguas_pt linguas_pt_BR linguas_pt_PT linguas_rm linguas_ro linguas_ru linguas_si linguas_sk linguas_sl linguas_sq linguas_sr linguas_sv linguas_sv_SE linguas_ta linguas_ta_LK linguas_te linguas_th linguas_tr linguas_uk linguas_vi linguas_zh_CN linguas_zh_TW mozdom multislot raw startup-notification (+)system-sqlite +webm wifi}                 
> ...

 Ja osobiscie wole chromium, pare juz razy testowalem rozne przegladarki i chyba jak do tej pory - ta dopiero mnie zadowalac zaczela. Zwlaszcza ze rozne historyjki mialem z flashem (np. youtube). *puntaru wrote:*   

> Nie polecam podręcznika po polsku, jakiś nieaktualny, sporo braków. Trzeba koniecznie angielski czytać.

 Z tym sie zgodze (przyklad nawet z tego posta z evdev) - chociaz ja wole traktowac to bardziej jako wskasowki bo bez podstawowego handbooka, pewnie nigdy bym nie ruszyl gentoo (chociaz zawsze mozna skorzystac z wersji angielskiej d-:).

----------

## puntaru

 *soban_ wrote:*   

>  *puntaru wrote:*   Kolega Jacek na innym forum tak zaproponował w temacie "jak zainstalować gentoo hardened" i dostosowałem do tego.  Dodaj [SOLVED] w temacie i pokaz jeszcze wycinek z:
> 
> ```
> history
> ```
> ...

 

Wycinek history nie da rady, jak wspominałem odpowiednie flagi załatwiły problem

"hardened pic pie"

firefoxa na razie nie mogę zainstalować problem z alsa, założyłem nowy wątek na to.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6597307.html#6597307

----------

